

Linux Torvalds Shortlisted for 2012 Millennium Technology Prize - fruiapps
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/254085/linux_torvalds_shortlisted_for_2012_millennium_technology_prize.html

======
hgimenez
Who's this Linux Torvalds fella?

